# Operating Lever On Colchester Roundhead



## Kroll (Nov 9, 2015)

Good afternoon guys,well I am putting together the levers but have question about the Operating lever.Behind the lever it looks like there is a small 1/8 hole in the head and on the handle that goes up against the head is a bevel hole.I think that there should be a spring and maybe a steel ball that kinda snaps the handle into stop position.But the manual does not show it,so I was wondering if anyone would know for sure and maybe know the parts and information on those parts?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok  I haven't had mine apart so don't know for sure when I lift the lever it comes out towards you and when reaches the run position it drops back so I would say yes you are right so does the forward and reverse lever that's on it but what is strange is there is not two indentations in the back of lever in your photo or a track (did you re machine the faces) which creates doubt


----------



## Kroll (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for respondingKiwi,I haven't done anything to it but I don't know about the previous owner.In the manual is shows a dowel that is 3/16X 1/2 long but does not show a spring.So maybe the dowel sticks out all the time,like you are thinking that in the off position the lever is flush against the head.But in the ON position the lever sticks out the length of the dowel pin which I guess is maybe 1/8 or so.When I took the lathe apart nothing was there and where the linkage connects to the drum switch was different than what the manual shows.I don't know if the dowel is spring loaded or not.I have to investage that.
Guys if someone has pics of the linkage could you post them I don't think that mine is setup correctly


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 10, 2015)

I doubt that if was just a pin/dowel the lever won't rotate I'll investigate mine further tonight or tommorow morning


----------



## Kroll (Nov 10, 2015)

Here's what I found out which may be wrong,I installe the pin and it keeps the operating lever from moving.Then I pull out the handle just enough to clear the pin and it rotates.But when I connect the drum switch and the linkage there is not enough slack for the lever to give so that I can rotate the lever.Here's some pics,maybe I have it hook up wrong


----------



## Brain Coral (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello Kroll,

There is no ball and spring that goes into that detent at the back of the handle. There is a spring ( part #5932 ) on the lever shaft, however, that allows the lever to be pulled out to go by the locking pin...  

It's hard to tell from your pics, whether you have it installed correctly. I'm on my way out for the day, but I will have a good look at mine for comparison.

Brian


----------



## Kroll (Nov 11, 2015)

Good deal Brian,thank you.Talking with Gilles he thinks that the 3/16 dowel goes into the hole and bottoms out leaving about 1/8 sticking out that fits into that detent.But I guess I have my linkage hook up wrong going to the drum switch,just seems like the both levers are not long enough.There is not any play,I can't pull the lever out to clear the dowel.Its hard to tell in the pics but where the spring is up against the head and against the brake lever there is no clearance,not even a 1/16.When I move the operating lever the brake lever rubs the head and paint,I have to go back look at the manual and my pictures.
Kiwi said he will take a look at his also to see where I mess up
Guys took it back apart then check it again and it just not enough space between the brake lever and the spindle head.The lever shaft that is for the drum switch has a allen screw that goes through it for the piece that connects to the drum switch,there is no adjustment for it but in the manual there should be a spring on it that fits up against the brake lever on the switch side.Its like the brake lever is to thick,but this is how it came to me.I don't know if it ever work before I got it.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok this is picture heavy but should be self explanatory
]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  off position


	

		
			
		

		
	
 on position you maybe able to see the pin/dowel it is chamfered on the bottom to allow lever to ride up over it 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 the switch is at the back of head stock the lever is in the off pos


	

		
			
		

		
	
 off  the threaded rod actuates the brake


	

		
			
		

		
	
 the switch plunger     off


	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry out of place just overall view


	

		
			
		

		
	
  on
there is also a limit switch that is activated on removal of the end gear train cover  hope this helps


----------



## Kroll (Nov 12, 2015)

Kiwi,thank you so much for all the pics.I see that my brake lever has been modified which someone has welded on so wings I guess or just to extend the slot that the linkage to brake goes through.I now understand how it goes together which it looks like I am doing it right.On mine where the brake lever connects the operating lever,it fits but there is not enough room between it and the spindle head which its right up against it.Not even enough rm for the operating lever to go around that pin that sticks out 1/8.The spring that between the head and the lever is compress totally.What it looks like to me is that the brake lever is just to thick,if it was 1/2 thick then it would work.All I need is about 1/2 or less.Guys again thanks for taking the time to post pics and respond to my questions.I don't know if this machine the way the lever were connected if it ever work or not.I have look at it so many times that there is just not another way to hook it up.The manual that I have kinda shows how all fits together but it also leaves alittle to the person imagination.I have look at the pics here several times,that it looks like the lathe that I have is a little different.I was told today that its a Harrison lathe which I don't know what it means.So I may have to come up with another way to make this work---kroll


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 12, 2015)

You are most welcome Kroll if you want any thing ie dimensions etc  no problem it is definitely a Colchester  not a Harrison I don't know if Clausing imported them made up or assembled them in the USA with the different voltages the electrical side may well have been done in the USA which may explain the difference


----------



## Kroll (Nov 12, 2015)

Guys,I think I may have it.Well I had to do some rigging,I just don't see how it ever work before correctly,which I believe that is why someone remove the pin under the operating lever.What I did I just started over on it installing operating lever then next was the spring and the brake lever adjusting it so that there is enough clearance that it can still go over the stop pin than tighten the screws.Next is the part that the reverse lever rod connects to which it is shown in the manual with part #5280 but in the parts index its not there.In order for the reverse lever to fit back into place to mount to the original spot using a socket head screw that goes straight through,I had to cut that park off making it about 1/8 shorter which then allow me to install a spring on it according to the manual.Guys I hate having to cut that part off but had no choice if I wanted to have a positive stop/safety stop.Here's some pics in no order just for ya'll that responded to all the question,posting pics and just being there to help for entertainment purpose.
Next on my list is to get it all adjusted correctly and as you can see in the pic is a square head bolt,I don't know what its for other than maybe being in the way of the limit switch.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 12, 2015)

doesn't the square headed screw adjust the cut in/out of the switch to the position of the lever ? please rub some old engine oil (diesel) its just look to nice with all that new paint you're making me feel guilty   haha I'll go and put mine back  together


----------



## Kroll (Nov 13, 2015)

Kiwi I did take pics before I took it apart so I could go back later and put it together but it was so cover up with oil and dirt a person could not tell what was what looking at the pics I took.
I guess that once I get the brake linkage in place maybe all will line up better with that square head bolt.Now to try and get it all wired up and working,just another speed bump.Kiwi thanks so much for going through all this trouble taking apart your lathe and posting pics.Those pics were a big help to me getting all these pieces together and working and its still original.
Limit Switch: Is the purpose of the limit switch is a safety?If cover is remove it will shut down the lathe?


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 14, 2015)

I would assume that's what the limit switch would do.  Can't think of any other reason for it.  It probably only has two wires.  Trace them out and see where they go.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 15, 2015)

limit switch there  is also one on the cupboard door in right hand pedestal  so the machine can't be run with them open on my machine this is dysfunctional as the cupboard doors were removed whilst it was in the prison service I'll have to make some when time permits there is another master for sale at a good price kinda tempted


----------

